# Colings Foundation, Early 2007 schedule



## evangilder (Jan 3, 2007)

Dates Details
January 
1/19 - 1/22 Fernandina Beach, FL (B-17 B-24)
Airport: Fernandina Beach Municipal Airport
Location: McGill Aviation
- 
1/22 - 1/24 Keystone Heights, FL (B-17 B-24)
Airport: Keystone Airpark
Location: TBD
- 
1/24 - 1/26 Venice, FL (B-17 B-24)
Airport: Venice Municipal Airport
Location: TBD
- 
1/26 - 1/29 Clearwater, FL (B-17 B-24)
Airport: St Petersburg-Clearwater Int'l Airport
Location: Ramp off Roosevelt Blvd
- 
1/29 - 1/31 Fort Myers, FL (B-17 B-24)
Airport: Page Field
Location: Page Field Aviation Center
- 
February 
1/31 - 2/2 Marco Island, FL (B-17 B-24)
Airport: Marco Island Airport
Location: General Aviation Ramp
- 
2/2 - 2/5 Stuart, FL (B-17 B-24)
Airport: Witham Field
Location: TBD
- 
2/5 - 2/7 Pompano Beach, FL (B-17 B-24)
Airport: Pompano Beach Airpark
Location: Anthony Aviation
- 
2/7 - 2/11 

Boca Raton, FL (B-17 B-24)
Airport: Boca Raton Airport
Location: TBD
- 
2/12 - 2/22 Maintenance Break
- 
2/23 - 2/25 Flagler Beach, FL (B-17, B-24 B-25)
Airport: Flagler County Airport
Location: TBD
- 
2/26 - 2/28 Ocala, FL (B-17, B-24 B-25)
Airport: Ocala Regional / Jim Taylor Field
Location: General Aviation Ramp
- 
2/28 - 3/2 Tallahassee, FL (B-17, B-24 B-25)
Airport: Tallahassee Regional Airport
Location: Flight Line Group/Avitat
- 
March 
3/2 - 3/5 Destin, FL (B-17, B-24 B-25)
Airport: Destin - Fort Walton Beach Airport
Location: Ramp at SE end of Field
- 
3/5 - 3/7 Mobile, AL (B-17, B-24 B-25)
Airport: Mobile Downtown Airport
Location: Downtown Air Center
- 
3/7 - 3/9 Hattiesburg, MS (B-17, B-24 B-25)
Airport: Bobby L. Chain Municipal Airport
Location: Southeast Aviation
- 
3/9 - 3/11 ?
- 
3/12 - 3/14 Denton, TX (B-17, B-24 B-25)
Airport: Denton Municipal Airport
Location: General Aviation Ramp
- 
3/15 - 3/21 Dallas, TX (B-17, B-24 B-25)
Airport: Dallas Love Field
Location: Frontiers of Flight Museum
- 
3/21 - 3/23 College Station, TX (B-17, B-24 B-25)
Airport: Easterwood Field
Location: TBD
- 
3/23 - 3/26 Conroe, TX (B-17, B-24 B-25)
Airport: Montgomery County Airport
Location: Ganeral Aviation Ramp
- 
3/26 - 3/28 Houston, TX (B-17, B-24 B-25)
Airport: Ellington Field
Location: Collings Foundation West
- 
3/28 - 3/30 Victoria, TX (B-17, B-24 B-25)
Airport: Victoria Regional Airport
Location: TBD
- 
April 
3/30 - 4/2 Corpus Christi, TX (B-17, B-24 B-25)
Airport: Corpus Christi Intl. Airport
Location: Mercury Air Center
- 
4/3 - 4/6 San Antonio, TX (B-17, B-24 B-25)
Airport: Stinson Municipal Airport
Location: Ramp in Front of Tower
- 
4/6 - 4/9 Austin, TX (B-17, B-24 B-25)
Airport: Austin-Bergstrom International Airport
Location: Trajen Flight Support
- 
4/9 - 4/11 Abilene, TX (B-17, B-24 B-25)
Airport: Abilene Regional Airport
Location: Abilene Aero


Wings of Freedom Schedule - The Collings Foundation


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 3, 2007)

no east coast again. WAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 3, 2007)

Nothing yet on the west coast either, but that schedule is only through April. I am on the mailing list for new dates, so stay tuned...


----------

